# Festplatte kopieren



## Mako (17. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

mir stellt sich gerade die Frage wie ich eine komplette Festplatte 1 zu 1 kopieren kann. Ziel der Sache ist es falls es mir die eine Platte zerschießt dass ich dann einfach die zweite einsetzen kann und weiter gehts.

Ist das möglich, wenn ja wie stelle ich das an?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

mit dd 
dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb

kopiert /dev/hda Platte direkt auf /dev/hdb

weitere infos :
$info dd
$man dd


----------



## EstebanV (20. November 2007)

Funktioniert das eigentlich auch bei unterschiedlichen Festplattengrößen / parametern? D. h. wenn z. B. eine nicht voll belegte große Platte auf eine kleinere kopiert wird oder umgekehrt? Die Platte muß aber vorher entsprechend partitioniert sein, oder?


----------



## olqs (20. November 2007)

Wenn die Platten die gleiche Grösse haben, dann gehts mit der oben genannten Variante.
Partitionieren muss man dabei nichts, da auch die Partitionstabelle mit kopiert wird.

Deshalb gehts auch bei Platten mit unterschiedlichen Grössen nicht. Gibts die Möglichkeit die neue Festplatte zu partitionieren und dann mit dd eine Partition auf die andere zu kopieren. Hierbei müssen die Quell- und Zielpartition ebenfalls gleich sein.

Es geht dabei nie um die Belegung mit Daten, sondern um die Grössen (Festplatte bzw Partition)


----------



## EstebanV (20. November 2007)

Ich hab's befürchtet. Ich habe ein NFS (unter Linux), dessen HD etwas klein geraten ist und welches ich mit einer größeren Platte aktualisieren möchte. Die Vergrößerung soll natürlich der (Haupt)Partition mit den Daten zugute kommen. Wie stellt man das am besten an?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2007)

Die Partition ist nicht zufaellig ein logisches Volume, oder? Denn wenn es eines ist kannst Du die neue Platte einfach der VolumeGroup hinzufuegen und das Volume auf die neue Groesse aufblaehen. Quasi wie RAID, nur dynamischer. 

Das Problem ist nur Du eine bestehende Partition soweit ich weiss nicht einfach zu einem Volume machen kannst. Entsprechend sieht es schlecht aus wenn es nicht so ist.

Und bevor wir nun anfangen darueber zu diskutieren wie Du die neue Platte zu einem logischen Volume machst und dann die Daten migrierst waere wohl interessant zu wissen welche Distro Du einsetzt, da ich nicht glaube dass alle Distros LVM-Support bieten.

Edit: Mir faellt grad PartImage ein. Ich weiss aber nicht ob es damit moeglich ist Daten auf einer Partition anderer Groesse wiederherzustellen.
Das kann ich aber gern morgen mal testen.


----------



## olqs (21. November 2007)

Wenns ne reine Daten Partition ist, dann sollte "cp -a" ausreichen.
Die neue Platte partitionieren, das Filesystem erstellen, mounten und dann mit "cp -a quelle/* ziel/" die Inhalte kopieren.

Danach in der fstab den Mountpoint auf das neue Device umstellen.

Am besten beim Ziel gleich LVM nutzen, dann kann man später einfach erweitern.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. November 2007)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Wenns ne reine Daten Partition ist, dann sollte "cp -a" ausreichen.


Die folgenden Verzeichnisse wuerde ich dabei aber auslassen und manuell anlegen:

/dev
Hier muss man nur ein paar kleine Devices anlegen die benoetigt werden bevor UDev seine Arbeit anfaengt. /dev/null und /dev/console duerften da reichen.
/proc
/sys
/selinux
Falls vorhanden. 
/tmp
Den existenten temporaeren Kram muss man ja nicht unbedingt mitnehmen.
/media
Wir wollen ja nicht die Daten gemounteter Datentraeger mitkopieren.
/mnt
Siehe /media


----------



## olqs (22. November 2007)

Deshalb ja wenns ne _reine Daten_partition ist.

Bei Systempartitionen siehts wieder anders aus. Die würd ich von ner Live CD aus kopieren, dann klappts auch mit den speziellen Verzeichnissen.
Die sind da entweder nicht gefüllt, oder mit dem benötigten Minimum an Daten (Beispiel /dev)


----------

